# Our First Lake Powell Trip



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Man all we can say is what man and Mother Nature have combined to make is totally awesome!! Absolutely beautiful scenery. :shock: If you've yet to go to Lake Powell you're missing out on this resource IMHO.[attachment=14:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 025.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js][attachment=13:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 007.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js][attachment=12:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 082.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js][attachment=11:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 052.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js][attachment=10:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 040.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js]

I know enough of the scenery pictures how about fish'n...So here goes the actual fish'n report. 8)

We launched every day from Bullfrog...weather was fantastic temps averaged morning 50s to 80s in the afternoon. Water temp was anywhere throughout the week from 60-64 degrees. Very little wind only slight afternoon breezes except on our last day (Friday) the wind came up 15-25 MPH and it was very interesting heading in...I have to compliment Sugar House Awning as the Bimini cover held up. :mrgreen:

Overall fish'n was slow based on what we were told by the guys we went with and read about. Between the fish'n partner and me, we managed 35 fish for the week. Tuesday was by far the best day. Fish'n partner was into them and it was so cool as you'd slowly bring in the line while looking over the side of the boat and could see 10-15 feet down the Stripers come up from the depths and hit the lure. I stopped fish'n and just watched the fish'n partner have fun. The guys did better than us probably between the 3 of them they landed 80 fish. They were using the same lures but a jig that was a hot pink color seemed to be working well for them. To me we caught fish and had an "Outstanding" time. 

A different style of fish'n for us going from TM to Stripers. Used the usual Anchovies (man do they STINK) with a variety of colored 3/8 oz jigs. I'll tell you one thing when those Stripers hit it was a fight and you'd think you had a 20 plus inch fish on the end but once to the boat it was small. Average size Striper we caught was anywhere from 14-17 inches. Fish'n partner did manage the largest at 21 inches but that was it. Smaller Stripers were chunkier than the largest one that was skinny. Picked up a couple of SMB and Catfish while fish'n for Walleye and Stripers. Didn't get any Walleye.[attachment=9:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 011.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js][attachment=8:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 028.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js][attachment=7:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 186.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js][attachment=6:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 053.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js]
The puppy had a great time also[attachment=5:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 054.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js]

Hmmm...tak'n a needed break to visit the facilities on water.[attachment=4:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 005.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js]

Guys we went fish'n with...[attachment=3:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 113.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js][attachment=2:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 167.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js][attachment=1:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 183.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js][attachment=0:2ua5h1js]lake powell 4-9 may 159.jpg[/attachment:2ua5h1js]

Well since I can't post anymore pictures with 15 being the limit that about sums up our first Lake Powell fish'n trip. Even though we didn't get into the fish we sure had alot of fun and will be making this trip again in the future.

Sure hope you all did well at your favorite fish'n hole. We'll be hitting ours within a few days. Hope your wifes, sisters, mothers, daughters, and grandmothers are having a wonderful Mother's Day. :wink: :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well it's nice to see that you had a good time in awe of the big bath tub. I still need to go down and see it for myself. Kinda bums me out that they flooded all that history though. I guess the world needs water, right?

Those pics are awesome. Glad you had fun.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing; you now have me stoked for our houseboat trip for next month!! It is quite an awe-some trip for the first time; makes me realize how I take it for granted. I thought that you had previously reported that you had a house boat week; I see that you say you launched each day; if you decided to keep it on the slip that is probably smart decision, moving and anchoring is such a headache, not to mention free shore power is a nice thing to have on the slip too. I am glad you enjoyed it, it is funny how the fish are so hot on certain colors one trip and won't touch it the next trip, I guess that is why we call it fishing and not catching. Thx for the report!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Well it's nice to see that you had a good time in awe of the big bath tub. Glad you had fun.


Not to offend anyone but Willard is a "giant" bath tub to us. Lake Powell is just breath taking. :shock: I guess being the first time Powell "virgins" some would say it's just moon landscape with water...but to be there in calm water very little rec boaters except for Friday...it was truly heaven IMHO...



Huge29 said:


> Thanks for sharing; I thought that you had previously reported that you had a house boat week; I see that you say you launched each day; if you decided to keep it on the slip that is probably smart decision, moving and anchoring is such a headache, not to mention free shore power is a nice thing to have on the slip too. Thx for the report!


Didn't get a slip...but I do have "buns-o-steal" now "walking-da-ramp" at Bullfrog. Man that was a hike but pacing is the best. You could park on the ramp so up until Thursday I parked just above the handicap parking...now Thursday and Friday a different story...parked near the top on Thursday and in the first lot on Saturday. Large ramp...amazed at all the Colorado plates. I can see why as western Colorado is close.



SilverSmitty said:


> Beautiful report k2muskie! Like the guys with their pirate hats. :lol: Happy puppy, she's grown!


Thanks SilverSmitty...we had a great time and the puppy well she did just fine. Slept most of the time in the boat...when she woke up to the shore we went...she realized what to do. Got some video of her swimming. I'd drop partner off on shore...3 feet then it dropped immediately to over 150 feet in some spots. So yes we had Hershey in a life jacket on the retractable leash. Yep the guys were a hoot we had a great time with them...good folks IMHO


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for the report. Sounds like an awesome trip. I would love to make it to Lake Powell this Summer some time...not sure if it's going to happen though. It's definitely right up there on my "places to fish" list. Hopefully some time in the not so distant future.


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Great report K2. A trip to Powell about seven years ago was the reason i finally broke down and bought a boat i didn't know i needed until then. Welcome to the addiction. O<<


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Check out this boat we saw in the campground. Couldn't believe it had a 25 HP Merc on it. Bet this thing gets up and scoots. All the creature comforts someone fishing could ask for. Rod holders, coolers, elec motor, bimini cover...ingenious with remarkable talent to build something like this. :wink: :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's awesome. Looks like tons of fun.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good report K2.....Bullfrog....ice cream ala modes at the resturant...Mmmmmm

Next time you oughta get one. I miss 'em.  

Now you may want to think about a 'fall' trip, you think springtime is nice ? Quiet, no crowds, no bugs and the heat is gone. Good sleeping weather !! 

And fish...I guess :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That boat looks like one of those "craigcat" boats they advertise on t.v. but made out to be a fishing boat...


----------

